# These Lightweights Multiply Like Crazy



## rideahiggins (Feb 20, 2016)

I think I've a few too many of these Schwinn lightweights.


----------



## highship (Feb 20, 2016)

thats what my basement looked like. had to get rid of them, i thought my head was going to explode.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 20, 2016)

Yep...I've got about 80 of them.
Have to see about getting rid of a lot of them.
Tough though as I really like most of them.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 20, 2016)

Captain Kangaroo has won this battle!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2016)

Where's Bikewhorder, did he fall in the grave we dug for him?


----------

